# loose stools



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

my goats have loose stools, I wouldnt say scours, it is not runny, but definitely not the pellets. any suggestions?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would only feed good grass hay until it clears up. I would also give Probios even though there is different opinions on whether that is helpful for adult goat tummys...it doesn't hurt.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

so forget any feed, just let them eat pasture and hay, right? I was thinking about doing that as well. where can I get probios? do I need a vet for that or can I get it at a feed store?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What is your goat's age, breed?

What is your deworming and coccidiosis prevention program?

What is the goat's temp?

What feed has he been eating?


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

they are 2years old, 1 year old and 4 weeks old. I have been giving them the feed from tractor supply co. not sweet. they also get hay and pasture. my husband just got them a protein tub with molasses, etc, and salt lick.
the 1 year old is the mother of the 4 week old. the guy I got the 2 year old from said she might be pregnant, he didnt keep track. so he said dont worm her. the 1 year old I gave her some pellet dewormer.
they are pygmies
I bottlefeed the 4 week old


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Do they all have loose stools? including the bottle baby?
The protein tub could be the problem.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You can get probios at Tractor Supply. Or, you can use a good quality plain yogurt. The goal is to get healthy bacteria in them. Though your hubby had great intentions (bless his heart) What they really need is a good quality loose mineral high in copper. I use Right Now Onyx made by Cargill. It needs to be ordered where I live and I had to jump through hoops to find it. Anything labeled for goats AND sheep is not good for goats, not enough copper. The worming needs to be addressed. Fecal testing is the best way to go to find out what you are dealing with. Also, find out what wormer works in your area. Be sure to stay on top of worms...they can take a goat down fast.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, what are you feeding with the bottle. Milk replacement causes lots of problems I have read on this forum. The best way to go is with regular cows milk from the grocery store.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

up unti yesterday the 4 week old was doing great on milk replacer. is it normal for it to take so long to have adverse affects? should I take away the protein tub altogether or just give it sometimes or what? I feel real stupid about all this, thank goodness I have all of you


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You're not stupid...It's just hard to find accurate information on goats. It's good you came here...this is the best (IMO) !  
I don't have hands on experience with bottle feeding...but from what I have read here, a million times, I would change to plain ol grocery store cows milk asap. I would also ditch the tub because it has molasses in it and that can be hard on their rumen. Where do you live? how lush is their pasture? They really do need some good minerals...loose, cuz their tounges are too small to get enough off a block. Also, I give mine free choice baking soda...regular Arm & Hammer. They will eat that if they eat too much or get a stomach ache. 
I found this website to very helpful with the basics when I first got my goat...
www.fiascofarm.com
How long have you had these goats?


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

I got the 1 year old mid October, she kidded November 19. the 2 year old I got a couple weeks ago from the same guy.
I'm in Florida


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

You are in Florida which is like the worm capital of the US. If they haven't been wormed lately, its very likely your goats are wormy. Pellet wormers do not work, unfortunately. 
If these were mine, I would worm them with Cydectin Cattle Pour-On, only give it *orally* for goats, at 1 cc per 25 lbs. Again, it is given ORALLY for goats. It is bright purple and smells funny.
It has proven to be safe for pregnant does. Much safer than letting them continue with a stomach full of worms.
Probably coccidiosis is an issue as well, so they should be treated for that, especially as they are all pretty young.
And yes, I *highly* reccomend taking the kid off milk replacer and putting her over onto warm whole cows milk from the store.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

thank you, I will definitely do this. can I get the cocci meds from a feed store? also, I will try to post a link to the protein tub my husband got 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...ck-containing-protein-supplement-lick-5082992


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, I just called tractor supply, that dewormer is $75 a bottle! it is 500ml's tho.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

dm9960 said:


> wow, I just called tractor supply, that dewormer is $75 a bottle! it is 500ml's tho.


Yes, it will last you a *long* time or you could try splitting it with someone else. Heck, if you know any cattle people, you might be able to buy just a small amount from them.
Be sure to get the "pour-on", and give it orally to goats.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

were you able to check my link to the protein bucket? could you give your opinion on that? can I get the cocci meds from a feed store? or do I need to go to the vet?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I did go to the protien bucket page. There is no ingredient list, so I can't give my opinion on that. It is high molasses, which I avoid(my goats get no molasses in their diet), but that is personal choice.
What it won't provide is enough minerals for their needs. Goats need to have access to a high copper/low salt *loose* mineral. Just nail a container to the wall at nose height and keep a little bit of it out at all times. They will eat it as needed, not a lot at times, sometimes you may think they are not eating it at all. That is ok, they will eat it when they need it. Just keep out a small amount and keep it fresh.
Loose mineral by no means needs to be a "goat" mineral. In fact many times "goat" minerals are over-priced and low-quality. I feed a good loose cattle mineral with great success.
You should be able to get corid from the feed store. Give it full strength, do not dilute it as the label suggests.


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

All pelleted rations have molasses as binder so you can do more good with plain alfalfa pellets. So it is the same as feeding sweet feed. Offer alfalfa pellets. It may take them awhile to decide they like it because it has no enticement like the sugars in rations.

Yes take away the protein tub- it is heavy on molasses and other horrid junk they cannot digest and don't need anyway. There may even be urea in it. Goats DO NOT need high protein if they are not heavy milkers. Excess protein causes acidity and completely destroys the balanced composition of the microbes in the rumen. 

Yes- go with grocery store milk. Milk replacer is garbage and always causes trouble and it too high in oils for a baby tummy. And it is far more expensive. Be sure to get WHOLE milk- the cheapest is fine.
B~


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get the tub OUT~!


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, no tub, got it. can you check out this product for me and tell me what you think for minerals, etc?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...ls/dumor-pasture-minerals-animal-feed-2228303

thanks for all the great advice. I'm learning so much today!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope.

Get Cargill brand, "Right Now" - Onyx.

That's what you need for goats. If you have sheep, too, don't let them get it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For coccidia - get Corid - any good feed store will have it in various sized bottles. 

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=0027132

Dosage = 6.25cc per 25 pounds of goat for 5 days


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, I'll have to call around to see where I can get it, not finding anything online as far as my area. thanks


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can she use quest dewormer as an alternative to Cydectin? $10 is easier to swallow.
And that mineral by Cargill can be hard to find. Some alternaives that are easier to locate would be good. Or where to get it on line? 
 Just askin


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I buy my Ivomec by the syringe since I only have 3 mini goats and don't want to buy a big bottle. Maybe your vet can do the same for you with Cydectin???If your having trouble finding Cargill brands then just get a small bag of some loose cattle mineral to hold you over until you can find someone to order it in for you. Look at the label and shoot for the highest copper ppm. I had to contact the Cargill plant in Sioux City IA to find a dealer that would order it for me...and it's still a 40 min drive away. But they got it for me in 2 days. 
Just some ideas...


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes that is a good suggestion about Quest if you only have a few animals.
Check out this site on small ruminant parasite management.
Excellent reading.
B~
http://www.wormx.org/SCSRPC/Publications/part1.htm


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

When I worm with a chemical wormer, which I don't do often, I use ivermectin injectable, only I give it orally. Works for me. But like I said I seldom worm them. I make sure they get a mineral lick. I buy mine from Goat World and is Pat Coleby's mix. It contains dolomite, sulfur, copper sulfate, kelp and salt. The copper helps keep the worms down.


----------

